# Speedaire 3Z355H Manual/Service specs wanted



## LundFish (1 mo ago)

Rebuilding my old 2-cylinder Speedaire 3Z355H pump, cannot find any torque specs or manuals to help with build. Anyone out there with any data that would help? Old DeVilbiss pump **** the bed and this is what I have so I need to make it work if possible.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

I came up empty service manual wise. You may have already found these numbers, the only thing I can offer is contacting Campbell Hausfeld 1 800 543 6400 and/or MAT Holdings at 1 847 821 9630 in regards to DeVilbiss.
Hopefully one or both can help you out in finding what you need.


----------

